# December's pics



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Who's ready for this months picture overload? 

Shes sleeping I cant get over how cute and fluffed up they are when sleeping








Being naughty! They wouldnt stop jumping onto the fish tank!
























Cupid showing off his wings








Cupid has finally discovered the swing, his new fav toy 
















Stalking his prey








Handsome








Aero looks like shes doing heart wings but shes not, the flash startled her








Fuzzy bub
























Cupid with the singing snowman, they became fast friends, Aero wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great photos both of your cockatiels are beautiful.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

cute tiels


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you both


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Adorable, as always!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww adorable pics


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! You have beautiful cockatiels!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful shots


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Aww how precious! I love the ones with the swing!!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

They are gorgeous! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao. I love cupid playing with the snowman. Too adorable!


----------

